# Queen City Grinder Bearing Retainers



## invisabledog (Feb 10, 2015)

Started putting my Model 4f 12in Queen City grinder, back together, and noticed the bearing retainers had two different depth lips.  Anyone know which one goes where?  I've found nothing on the internet.  Thanks


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 10, 2015)

i don't have any experience with your grinder.
there are indirect ways of doing things .
the width of the installed bearing should indicate the collar used to retain it.
by your picture there is a bore that a bearing is installed into that rests against a shoulder in the casting.
if you install the bearing in the bore or take a depth measurement you should be able to readily see which cap goes where. one bore will be appreciably deeper than the other, the thicker cap may just go on that bearing if the bearings are of the same dimension.
another consideration is thrust.
 the direction of thrust is anticipated and use of heavier or thicker section/castings is often employed.


----------

